# APlan/QBE Insurance Payout



## shakman83 (Nov 9, 2006)

About two weeks ago our R33 GTR Vspec In Midnite Purple was set alight by some arsonists. 

The Insurance policy was taken out from Aplan Thatcham and QBE are the underwriters. 

They have come back to be and advised that the car is a CAT B writeoff and offered to settle the claim.

I cant believe the nerve of the Insurance assessor. They have offered a measly £5000 for the car. You cant even buy an R33 GTR Vspec In mIdnight Purple for £5000.

The car was insured for £12000 with mods declared.

I have sent them adverts of cars currently for sale and hope to hear a much improved offer in the next few days.

Have any of you been in a similar situation? Please advise of anything else I can do


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

speak to Dan from Aplan sure he will help you out


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Not much help i know but this isnt the first time i have heard a story like this with people insured through a plan


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

shakman83 said:


> About two weeks ago our R33 GTR Vspec In Midnite Purple was set alight by some arsonists.
> 
> The Insurance policy was taken out from Aplan Thatcham and QBE are the underwriters.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am more than happy to help with the claim.

If you want to PM me your name and address then I will get on the phone to QBE for you and see whats going on.

I will also check out the spec of your car and have a look on Pistonheads and see what adverts I can find and forward these to QBE.

In the meantime make sure you dig out every receipt, mot certificate and service history you have as this will help to show QBE that the vehicle is top condition.

We always help where we can and most people go away happy with our service. As with all insurance brokers your going to get claims that may take awhile and thats why we are here to help :thumbsup:

Kind regards

Dan 
A-Plan 
0845-0711234


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

They happily take the premium to insure the car for £12k but when it comes to paying out its always a battle and they wriggle like you wont believe. Perhaps we should be asking insurance companies or more to the point the underwritters " what would they pay out in the event of a claim" and base the insurance premiums on that ! 

Good luck and stay firm


----------

